# 12" cube Orchid terrarium with Hygrolon background



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

It's not a vivarium because it's far too small for fauna, but I thought people on here might like to see how this setup turned out. 

I went a different direction than I originally planned, mostly because I remembered I had some Hygrolon left over from a prior project. It's a really cool substance. 

I'm going for that natural 'stacked' look where there are large plants with small plants growing on and around them, and I think it's working OK so far. Hopefully that continues when the plants fill in. 

The background is made of granite and cork bark for structure, covered in Hygrolon, and the Hygrolon is mostly covered in moss and liverworts. No glue or sealant, just carefully braced rocks, holding things in place with weight, and Hygrolon tucked in and around the edges to secure it. There's a few stainless steel pins in there, to secure the edges and to hold the plants in place until they root, and I'll try to remove those once everything is established. If the pins don't come out, oh well, that won't hurt anything. 
I put a couple of gaps in the Hygrolon to expose some rockwork, and there's a hunk of lava rock kinda high on the right side that's exposed. That top area still needs some cover, but the ferns should spread over it. 
Stays nice and humid inside. There's a layer of acrylic over most of the lid, and a computer fan with a humidity-keeping plastic shield circulating the air. So far, nothing seems to stay outright wet for too long, but the humidity feels pretty high and nothing looks dehydrated. 

The terrarium gets misted heavily at least once a day, and I keep about an inch of water in the bottom to keep the Hygrolon wet. All of the wall stays at least slightly moist all day, and the bottom stays fairly wet. 

If you notice any orchids in a spot that they might not like, feel free to let me know, I'm still learning. 









Everything in here qualifies as a miniature, I think, except maybe the two larger Bulbos and possibly the Phal. I know the Phal will get on the larger side, but I saw some adult plants, and I think it should be fine in that spot as long as I angle it right. 









The center plant is a Phalaenopsis equestris. The roots are a bit shriveled, but the growth tips are still green, so I think it's adjusting rather than outright dehydrated. Its roots are wonky because it was a keiki cut off a flower stalk and had never been potted. 
The little vines underneath are an unknown peperomia, and the tiny orchid to the bottom right is Bulbophyllum alagense "large form". 
The vine creeping out of the Bulbophyllum clump is a baby Rhaphidophora cryptantha, which is a shingling vine that'll look great once it latches on and grows. I hope to make it work a bit like a focal point, wandering around the background and taking the eye with it. 
The orchid in the very back, behind the deer skull, is a Bulbophyllum breviscapum. I'm gonna try and get it to fill in that back area. 









The center orchid is my favorite in here, a Lepanthes gargoyla. It blooms tiny scarlet flowers along the center of its leaves. Not blooming currently, but I think it has some buds? Not certain, they're very tiny. I'm hoping it splays everywhere when it gets bigger. 
The orchid in the very back, with the narrow leaves, is a leptotes of some sort. Bicolor, I think, but the tag is missing. I'll find out when it flowers, I suppose. 









Most of the greenery here is liverwort and moss. The patch of narrow leaves in the bottom center is a mini fern. 
Just above that, the tiny orchid below the large one, is a Bulbophyllum catenulatum, and then the larger Bulbo above that is a B. colletti. 
The wide-leafed orchid behind that is an Aerangis fastuosa, tucked under another mini fern because it doesn't like bright light. The orchid in the center of the pic, splayed over the lava rock, is an Agraecum didieri. I like its wonky spray-foam roots, and I want to see what it looks like with those roots around the rock. I'm misting it to keep it wet until it fastens on.









Close-up of an Angraecum distichum. That's a cutting, it'll grow into a big clump.


----------



## Auri (Jan 7, 2016)

This is friggin' awesome. Can't wait to see how it grows! 

I can't help but think that I have at least 1 square foot of desk space at work....


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Psst- Craigslist. I got the terrarium and cork bark for $25.

Also, bulk rock places that sell stuff for landscape often have granite available, and granite is inert and safe for this sort of use. Lava rock also works well, though it can be a bit sharp for amphibians. 

And there are studies which strongly indicate that having plants easily visible increase productivity, lower stress, and improve mood. Plus, there's nothing that smells better than a freshly misted rainforest. Every now and then, just open the terrarium, mist it, and take a big, deep breath. 

I used a desk light with a ceiling-strength LED light. The same bulb is working well on my other orchid setup, so it seems to be working out pretty well. You want the highest lumens you can find, that's a better color temperature. Could probably also get an actual plant-intended fixture, but this was more practical for my use- this terrarium is coming to college with me, so I needed a low-power-draw light.


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

Very very cool use of a small space! Love mini orchids in my vivariums, they're really neat when they bloom for the season. Where'd you get your orchids from?


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

The mini Bulbophyllums, L. gargoyla, and liverworts are from Andy's Orchids, the others are from a local place called Miller's Tropicals. 
The latter only sells a few different orchid species online for now, but I know the owners and they let me come to their greenhouse and pick things out- including cuttings of plants they only have one or two of.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not a skull guy. I mean, I have one of my very own and all. I use it almost every day. I just don't keep mine in my viv. 

It's looking great! I love it. Did you tuck away your B. catenulatum under your other Bulbophyllm, looking for less light? It's one of the lowest light Bulbophyllums.
There's really no way you can lower your Lepanthes, with those long reaching, hanging stems and leaves. It should really be at a very low light level. Andy rates both of those as 500-1500 footcandles. It looks like you light, might be smaller than the top of your viv? It looks to me like your light is directly above your Lepanthes. Could your light be moved over, so it's not getting as direct of light?


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I have skulls in all my setups. I love how they look covered in greenery, and the contrast of the different shapes and colors is great. Plus, calcium for your plants.

Thanks, I really like how it turned out! Yeah, the B. catenulatum is intentionally shaded a bit, and I also like the contrast against the larger bulbo. I'm hoping they'll eventually tangle together a bit as they grow. 

I honestly didn't realize from the photos I've seen how very pendant the Lepenthes is. Like you said, I can't move it any lower- not without submerging its lower leaves. 

I've moved the light over slightly as per your suggestion, the P. equestris was getting a bit of a red tint as well. The Lepanthes doesn't seem to mind right now, but I'm honestly not certain how I'd tell if it needed less light. What would I look for, on a plant that naturally has these colors? 

This wasn't entirely intentional, but I seem to have mostly ended up with low-light plants, and I find myself needing a plant to provide a bit of shade. I need something to grow across that bare upper patch, ideally something with a short, stiff-sprawling habit, so that higher-light plants could peek through it but it could shade other plants. Basically, I need a giant selaginella that likes less water. It wouldn't need to be an orchid, but I'd need something small and not terribly invasive, something that'll grow on Hygrolon. Any suggestions?


----------



## Auri (Jan 7, 2016)

You are preaching to the choir, my friend. The 1 square foot of space on the desk assumes I rearrange the orchid, crown of thorns, and nepenthes terrarium on there already.... 

I like to think that I am more productive and emotionally stable as well as less stressed than my coworkers who don't have plants. But I suspect that it's just better life choices in general (one of which, obviously, is plants).

In any case, it's an inspiring little build and I very well may blatantly copy your idea one of these days when the right glass comes along.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Angraecum distichum is also light sensitive, which I learned the hard way. I had to move it a good distance away from direct light. Instead of producing anthocyanin pigments in higher light levels, it just burns with little warning. It does great with the high humidity, though!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dendrobium rosella asks for 2500 - 3500 foot-candles of light. That's probably pretty much all you can throw it, when we are talking about vivarium lighting.

Dendrobium gnomus takes 2000 to 3000.

Your dichaeoides takes 1500 - 2500, which is a good bit higher than most of yours.

A well placed, small brom. 

Philodendron chinchamayense Also rare in our hobby, this plant grows long leaves that can push 8" long. They are only 1/2" wide.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I've moved the A. distichum as low in the terrarium as it can physically fit, it was turning an unpleasant color from being up in the light. 

I've put a miniature neo brom over the gargoyla for now, then, once I find something that'll make a good shade plant, the neo will be moved to a different spot. It doesn't look good smack-bang in the center of the viv, and there's nowhere for it to anchor properly against. 

I think I want to plant a rabbit's foot fern in that upper area, I'm looking for something that can overhang and shield the gargoyla. Any plant suggestions? Small and fern-like seems like a good plan, or maybe something sprawley.


----------



## sparrow (Nov 14, 2015)

Whoa, looks amazing! I love the elevated look in the front.Why have I never thought of that, haha.

Can I request a picture of your computer fan? I'm considering putting in one myself but was uncertain about how to make it safe for humidity. I have one of those that are made into using a USB connection - so I have it hooked to a smart phone charger but I dont like using it when I'm not around.


----------

